

Apple promotes apps without in-app purchases via new category - tachion
http://www.macstories.net/news/apple-promoting-great-games-with-no-in-app-purchases-on-app-store-front-page/

======
bt3
Does anyone remember when the App Store was first launched and Steve Jobs
bragged about how most developers would offer their apps for free?

My how times have changed.

It's like when Microsoft fixed the bugs, UI errors, etc. from Windows Vista
and they became "features" in Windows 7.

